
Apple sues iPhone CPU design ace after he quits to run data-center chip upstart - lewisflude
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/09/apple_nuvia_ceo_suit/
======
lewisflude
Looks like his intention _may_ have been to try and get acquired by Apple, but
looks like that won't be happening any time soon!

------
ecf
> They also allege that Apple's evidence in its complaint, notably text
> messages he exchanged with another Apple engineer and conversations with his
> eventual Nuvia co-founders, were collected illegally by the highly paranoid
> iPhone maker.

Oh so mobile device managers DO collect text messages if the employer desires?
Why is this not a bigger issue?

